# 1908 Colt .25 Auto frame assembly instructions



## zoom996 (Dec 7, 2016)

I know how to field strip this gun. I took it completely apart to clean it but now I can't get the frame assembly back together correctly and I can't find any instructions online. Does anyone have any information on how this gun goes back together? Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's easy.
Just put it back together in the reverse of the way you took it apart.
Simple, huh?

But seriously, folks...
There are field stripping instructions within Ed Buffaloe's discussion of the history of your pistol. They, and a very clear photo of the disassembled pistol, are at the bottom of the page, just above the serial-numbers-by-date breakdown.
Really and truly, you do just reverse the disassembly instructions.
Click on: 1908Colt

You could also try this source (and no, I'm not that Steve): http://stevespages.com/pdf/colt_25_hammerless.pdf
This is the original Colt's manual, complete with a parts breakdown. (But you need Acrobat Reader to see it.)

Failing that, just pack up all of the parts, and send them to me. I have a C&R FFL, so it's legal.
I'll put the thing back together and send it back to you.
You will pay the shipping both ways, of course.
(If you choose to do this, let me know your address, so I can send you a copy of my license. You'll need it for shipping.)


----------



## zoom996 (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks Steve. I managed to figure out the slide catch and the trigger. I'm still working on the orientation of the upper rear part of the frame where the trigger connector, the sear, and the sear spring go together. I haven't figured that out yet. I found stevespages.com but not Ed Buffaloe's site so that is helpful. Thanks also for the offer to reassemble it. If I can't get it together in a day or two, I'll take you up on it.


----------



## zoom996 (Dec 7, 2016)

i found a good disassembly video for this gun.

I recommend using brass pin punches instead of the screwdriver and hammer he uses in the video.


----------



## zoom996 (Dec 7, 2016)

I finished putting the gun back together with only one problem. One of the pins as changed sizes on me by becoming longer than it was before. I have added a link to the pin in question here in this post. The slide will not go on all the way now with the pin installed because it's too long. I didn't have this problem before.

http://i.imgur.com/YJJfaFe.jpg

The only thing I know to do now is to sand down the pin until it fits flush with the frame of the gun. Any other ideas?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pins don't just grow in length.
There seems to me to be two possibilities:
1. That pin actually goes somewhere else. You installed the pin that's correct for this hole somewhere else. (Most likely.)
2. You installed the correct, but slightly tapered, pin from the wrong side, or in the wrong direction, so it won't go in all of the way. (Least likely.)

Perhaps you installed the sear pin where the grip-safety pin should go, and you're trying to put the grip-safety pin where the sear pin should go. Or maybe it's the trigger pin.
Strip out all of the similar-diameter pins, and compare them for length. The sear pin is probably the shorter/shortest one. It may also be the least-well-finished one.
(See the _Steve's Pages_ parts breakdown.)

For next time:
1. It's always a good idea to lay the parts out schematically, as you remove them. Labels are also useful, or a sketch with each separate part notated.
2. Another good idea is to disassemble unknown mechanisms within a strong plastic bag. It catches all of the flying springs and falling, very tiny parts. (Ask me how I know this.)


----------



## zoom996 (Dec 7, 2016)

It was the trigger pin that I had inserted into the sear pin. I had them backwards. I will take photos next time so that as I do the disassembly I will have that to use for reassembly. Thanks again.


----------

